# sound not working -- snd-hda-intel

## raphiusks

Hello everyone,

I can't get my sound to work, no matter what. I've tried building it directly into the kernel, as module and not compiled at all to try and recompile, but still get the same error on dmesg:

snd: Unknown symbol compat_alloc_user_space (err 0)

insane raphael # modprobe snd-hda-intel

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.35-zen3+/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.35-zen3+/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/2.6.35-zen3+/kernel/sound/core/snd-hwdep.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_hda_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.35-zen3+/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.35-zen3+/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

kernel settings:

(Note: on pci sound devices, i have only Intel HD Audio compiled as a module and nothing else)

Device Drivers

(*) Sound Card Support

 --- Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

<M>   Sequencer support

<M>     Sequencer dummy client

< >   OSS Mixer API

< >   OSS PCM (digital audio) API

[ ]   OSS Sequencer API

<M>   HR-timer backend support

[*]     Use HR-timer as default sequencer timer

-*-   Dynamic device file minor numbers

[ ]   Support old ALSA API

[*]   Verbose procfs contents

[ ]   Verbose printk

[ ]   Debug

[ ]   Generic sound devices  --->

[*]   PCI sound devices  --->

     <M>   Intel HD Audio  --->

           --- Intel HD Audio                                         

           -*-   Build hwdep interface for HD-audio driver

           -*-     Allow dynamic codec reconfiguration (EXPERIMENTAL)

          [ ]   Support digital beep via input layer                   

          [*]   Support jack plugging notification via input layer

          [*]   Support initialization patch loading for HD-audio 

          [*]   Build Realtek HD-audio codec support       

          [*]   Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support

          [*]   Build IDT/Sigmatel HD-audio codec support 

          [*]   Build VIA HD-audio codec support               

          [*]   Build ATI HDMI HD-audio codec support      

          [*]   Build NVIDIA HDMI HD-audio codec support

          [*]   Build INTEL HDMI HD-audio codec support  

          [ ]   Build Cirrus Logic codec support                 

          [ ]   Build Conexant HD-audio codec support      

          [*]   Build Creative CA0110-IBG codec support  

          [*]   Build C-Media HD-audio codec support       

          [ ]   Build Silicon Labs 3054 HD-modem codec support  

          [*]   Enable generic HD-audio codec parser 

          [ ]   Aggressive power-saving on HD-audio

[*]   USB sound devices  --->

< >   ALSA for SoC audio support  --->

lspci output:

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

The only thing I've been messing with that required me to change and recompile my kernel a few times (no changes on audio devices were ever made), is the uvesafb/splashutils to change my terminal's resolution and set a splash theme on it. I have used the splash_geninitramfs to try and get the uvesa and splash to work, which i couldn't yet, but i'm not sure this might have anything to do with my issue.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help me out.

----------

## mikegpitt

When you rebuild and installed your new kernel, did you also rebuild and re-install your modules?  The error you are seeing means there is a mismatch between the kernel and installed modules.

----------

## raphiusks

I used genkernel to recompile, and used "all" at the end, which i suppose installs/updates both modules and built-in options.

Is there any other way i could work this around? should i run genkernel .... modules ? i've ran update-modules and got no error messages whatsoever.

Sorry i'm kinda headbanging through this, kinda new to gentoo.

thanks for the help

----------

## mikegpitt

 *raphiusks wrote:*   

> I used genkernel to recompile, and used "all" at the end, which i suppose installs/updates both modules and built-in options.

 Yes, 'all' should also rebuild all your kernel modules, as long as you don't run --no-clean with it.

Are you booted with the same kernel as your modules directory?  You can verify the kernel version by running a `uname -a`.

----------

## raphiusks

Yes, running same kernel

insane raphael # uname -a

Linux insane 2.6.35-zen3+ #4 ZEN SMP PREEMPT Wed Sep 15 13:45:12 FNT 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4500 @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

What ima try to do is: recompile kernel (only this time without --no-clean), and then after its done ima reinstall lib-alsa and related.

I hope this can fix it, otherwise, ima try some old kernel i got installed and see how it goes just to make sure it was due to some update ive made.

thanks once again mikegpitt

----------

## raphiusks

Mike:

Tried running it without --no-clean, and now im getting many error messages while trying to run genkernel, tho it shows up menuconfig normally:

* config: >> Invoking menuconfig...

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'conf_askvalue':

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:107: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'conf_choice':

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:309: warning: ignoring return value of 'fgets', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/conf.c: In function 'main':

scripts/kconfig/conf.c:573: warning: format not a string literal and no format arguments

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2468:

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In function 'conf_write':

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:509: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c: In function 'conf_write_autoconf':

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:762: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/confdata.c:763: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

In file included from scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c:2469:

scripts/kconfig/expr.c: In function 'expr_print_file_helper':

scripts/kconfig/expr.c:1090: warning: ignoring return value of 'fwrite', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

scripts/kconfig/zen.c: In function 'get_character':

scripts/kconfig/zen.c:38: warning: ignoring return value of 'fread', declared with attribute warn_unused_result

this is my genkernel command line:

genkernel --menuconfig --makeopts=-j3 --no-mrproper --bootloader=grub all

Should i just ignore it and move on to recompile ? or is there anyway i can fix those?

Thanks.

----------

## mikegpitt

Compilation warnings like that occur pretty often and shouldn't be a big issue.  I would suggest running without the makeopts and mrproper arguments, just to make sure everything is very clean:

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

It is likely that the --no-clean option was causing the problem...

----------

